# Ghost mantis



## bugzilla (May 17, 2008)

Mine mated earlier this week but how long should it take before she lays an ooth? He was on her for a full day but I didn't see them connected.

She gets fed on flies and locusts and is kept at room temp.

If I introduce the male again is she likely to be receptive or more likely to eat him?

Cheers

Huw


----------



## macro junkie (May 17, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Mine mated earlier this week but how long should it take before she lays an ooth? He was on her for a full day but I didn't see them connected.She gets fed on flies and locusts and is kept at room temp.
> 
> If I introduce the male again is she likely to be receptive or more likely to eat him?
> 
> ...


if i remember rightly..i would have to look at the forums dates to be sure but i think i mated mine at day 11 or 13?..then 13 days later she laid her 1st ooth..1 week later she laid another..then 10 days later she laid another.now im waiting for her to lay again its been about a week.

u didnt see them contact..if it was me i would mate them again

just to let u know my male and female lived in a settie jar toghther all there life.,.she didnt eat him..this spcies lives toghther well..as long as shes got food in the tank i would very much doubt she would eat your male.

hows the texas unicorns?

hows my adult female orhid doing?


----------



## bugzilla (May 18, 2008)

Thanks MJ, I'll put their tanks end to end again so they can get to it  

The Texas unicorns are doing really well. I can't believe how much they eat. I put them in individual cups this morning, each with 6 or so friut flies and 2 of them have almost polished them off already :lol: 

So far no luck with mating the Orchids, man she's grumpy. I can handle her no problem but as soon as the male gets near she tries to eat him  despite going through half dozen green bottles and a couple of bluebottle before introducing them again.She still won't take locusts yet. I'm kind of frightened to leave them together too often because I've only got one male and 2 other females that will shed to adult soon. The wing cases of one of my original females look swollen today so hopefully she will shed soon. There may be ooths on the horizon yet


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

what u need to do is put the male down on..then place the female in front of him..im sure u know what to do..just try again buddie


----------



## bugzilla (May 18, 2008)

It's when he touches her that the problems start. Even if she's got a fly in her arms she flicks around and grabs him. I guess she's proud of her virginity  

Perhaps I'll make a little collar like you get for dogs at the vet


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> It's when he touches her that the problems start. Even if she's got a fly in her arms she flicks around and grabs him. I guess she's proud of her virginity  Perhaps I'll make a little collar like you get for dogs at the vet


yer she flicked my other male off but he coulnt hang on..is the male mounting her?


----------



## bugzilla (May 19, 2008)

I think he's trying to. He's obviously interested because he stands for ages with his antenae pointing towards her. Now he legs it as soon as she moves :wacko:


----------

